
How  to Keep Your Google Browsing Private - dwynings
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/5_ways_to_keep_your_google_browsing_private.php
======
dude_abides
It is enough to just follow two steps.

(1) carefully review your google/facebook/... privacy settings

(2) make a habit of logging out after you are done, or use NoScript or an
equivalent.

If you belong to the 0.00000001% who is really paranoid, then stop using these
sites, or better browse the web like Richard Stallman does.

